
Why do Republicans tweet so much more than Democrats? - codelion
http://venturebeat.com/2011/06/11/republican-democrat-tweets/
======
patio11
Take a look at the age distribution for Republicans vs. Democrats. In
particular, you're looking for people below 40, 45, or 50.

[http://online.wsj.com/public/resources/documents/info-
CONGRE...](http://online.wsj.com/public/resources/documents/info-
CONGRESS_AGES_1009.html)

A quick reminder, for folks who are disinterested in politics: politicians
are, as a group, very much not like HN members in several regards, the least
of which is age. And you should see the Supreme Court...

------
Anon84
If you are interested in online political discourse, check out this paper:

Political Polarization on Twitter
[http://truthy.indiana.edu/site_media/pdfs/conover_icwsm2011_...](http://truthy.indiana.edu/site_media/pdfs/conover_icwsm2011_polarization.pdf)

and for more info:

<http://cnets.indiana.edu/groups/nan/truthy>

------
Mithrandir
This is nothing more than an interesting tidbit without knowing which tweets
have the biggest impact. My guess is the Republican tweets have the bigger
impact, especially with the large Palin following. Whether that impact is good
or bad depends on the person.

------
rvkennedy
Because Republicans are always campaigning, I would guess. Same reason they
are disproportionately highly represented on the Sunday talk shows.

